# convert .bin to .rom



## faithie999 (Jan 28, 2011)

the rom file i downloaded from the forum's database is in .bin format.  what utility should i use to convert it to .rom?
thanks


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 28, 2011)

is this for nvidia? if so use nibitor bio editor


----------



## erixx (Jan 28, 2011)

just rename


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2011)

i just rename the files, works for me with ATI and Nvidia


----------



## faithie999 (Jan 28, 2011)

yes, for nvidia.  i'm fairly new to flashing bios.  what i have used was nvflash, so i was looking for .rom files.
thanks


----------



## faithie999 (Jan 28, 2011)

thanks for the reference to nibitor.  opened the .bin file and saved as .rom


----------

